# Coming 2015 - Featured Weeks !!!!



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Our First "Manufacturer Feature Week in 2015 will be AUTOGLYM"
#DW #detailingworld#autoglym #traderfeature #settingthestandards

At least 5 Days of Prizes .. Ask them questions and more

This will be followed by a Wolf's week and we have also been promised some great prizes for this one

Any Manufacturer that you want us to contact then let us know !!!!


We will add more information on this soon


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Ammo nyc


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

ADS, Bilt-Hamber and CarPro


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I love AG products this should be good.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Gtechniq would be a good one


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice DW! Looking forward to these weeks!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

stumpy90 said:


> Ammo nyc


Second this. Would be amazing to get their products in the U.K. Would love to try some of it


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

The dodo juice guys, carpro and auto finesse.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

McDonalds


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Gyeon,ADS,Gtech.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

AllenF said:


> McDonalds


Get a grip you know Burger King is much better


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Angels lap dancing club in Brentwood please


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Dougnorwich said:


> Get a grip you know Burger King is much better


Burger king is by far the best doug:thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Kiashuma said:


> I love AG products this should be good.


 +1 cant wait.

I think they suffer an image problem, because they are widely available in the high street, but I do think you can get really high quality results with AG products.


----------



## Pikaviz (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks, I love AG!


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Would love Gyeon and Auto Finesse, already doing wolfs so will really look forward to these. GREAT idea folks,


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gyeon, Gtechniq and BMD.


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

+1 Ammo NYC


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Go through the traders section. From A-Z


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

stumpy90 said:


> Ammo nyc





Rollini said:


> Second this. Would be amazing to get their products in the U.K. Would love to try some of it





CTR247 said:


> +1 Ammo NYC


Let's see what we can do


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

If your doing autoglym then you have to do autosmart too surely???


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I agree and don't call me surely


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Sonax please


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

How about some of the smaller company's like Odsession wax,50cal or BMD


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Bigoggy said:


> Gtechniq would be a good one


what he says ^


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Spoke to nycammo


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Ahaaaa only designer brand names are in then?. 
Not probably one of the biggest suppliers to the trade? ..... Yet most people on here use their products.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

AllenF said:


> Ahaaaa only designer brand names are in then?.
> Not probably one of the biggest suppliers to the trade? ..... Yet most people on here use their products.


Autosmart would be a good one too:thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Said that..
read top of page post #21
and just got ignored.
So............


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

AllenF said:


> Said that..
> read top of page post #21
> and just got ignored.
> So............


I noticed mate thats why i said it. I thought gtechniq as alot of people ask questions about application, storage amongst other things. I see questions about gtech most i would say


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Ahaaaaa i get it lol


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Which is odd as I find gtechniq the easiest to apply 

You just have to be uber clean and ready

Which reminds me of a night out in Walthamstow


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

What clean OR ready. I reckon its more like ready ( to run )


----------



## Chi (May 6, 2014)

Kamikaze


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Hmmm you've been to Walthamstow then


----------



## 50Cal Detailing (Oct 14, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> Our First "Manufacturer Feature Week in 2015 will be AUTOGLYM"
> #DW #detailingworld#autoglym #traderfeature #settingthestandards
> 
> At least 5 Days of Prizes .. Ask them questions and more
> ...


We're keen to get involved! :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

CarChem

Soft99 


:thumb:


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Dodo AF and Bouncers baby!!!!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Its a shame Meguiars dont seem to get involved much on the forum, i really rate all the polish range.

I am glad Wolfs are getting involved, there shampoo (wolfs white satin) is probably the best shampoo i have..


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> Spoke to nycammo


How did you get on Whizzer are AMMO NYC interested ?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Achem
Autosmart
Ads
Tac systems
Car chem


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

CTR247 said:


> How did you get on Whizzer are AMMO NYC interested ?


Got a reply but waiting on another email :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Been talking with AG collating data etc


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

The excitement remains!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

50Cal Detailing said:


> We're keen to get involved! :thumb:


I was gonna say 50cal but it seems that i have been beaten to it, great products, great service and nice boxes too :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

If at all possible a Jaffa cake week would be wicked too :thumb::thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

TAC Systems? Would be a great way to introduce themselves and their products..:thumb:


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

wylie coyote said:


> TAC Systems? Would be a great way to introduce themselves and their products..:thumb:


Agree :thumb:

Would like to see Meguairs


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Carlack are worth a mention :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Another one that I see mentioned on here from time to time is Carbon Collective. Don't know a great deal about them or their products though..


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Malco they are big in usa and slowly coming over here make some nice stuff
Black diamond little known about company but the chief chemist/ owner ( Bill in his 70's now) is a really knowledgable guy and always does his hardest to help


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Turtle Wax!... The grandad of them all....


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

AllenF said:


> Malco they are big in usa and slowly coming over here make some nice stuff
> Black diamond little known about company but the chief chemist/ owner ( Bill in his 70's now) is a really knowledgable guy and always does his hardest to help


Allen what products from black diamond would you recommend trying, have the rep come round but only really get his wet and dry.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Another for AF and also Ammo...

possibly Car-Chem??


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Any  I'm game to try most things......in a car cleaning sense obviously.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ammo Interview is up

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=370831


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

Autosmart
Autofinesse


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Waiting on Bilt Hamber


----------



## TPursey (Sep 11, 2015)

WHIZZER said:


> Waiting on Bilt Hamber


Me too, have a lot of their stuff.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Car pro please


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Maybe next could be Obsession wax?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Carpo Interview up


----------

